# Example Business Plan - The Factionist



## thefactionist (Jan 17, 2009)

Ever wonder what a business plan for an up-and-running t-shirt company looks like?

Download ours right here. Right click, save target as.

*KEY POINTS:

*

*Our business plan is 27 pages long. *This is a bit longer than the usual plan (20 pages or less). We used a LOT of pictures, however, and the last few pages are pictures exclusively. Your plan should be about 20 pages if you're looking for outside investment, and 10 pages if you're just writing down your ideas for yourself.
*We don't have a "mission statement". *I think mission statements are BS. Have a mantra instead.
*Plenty of pictures and bullet points.* 90% of the people that read this plan are gonna skim it. Using pictures, bullet points, and bolded type to accentuate important points will allow them to.
*We talk about what makes us unique. *Notice the sections on "Manifesto" and "Strengths". We talk about why we're different. A good business plan has two purposes: *to make your ideas clearer* to yourself, and to *sell potential investors.* Talking about your unique points is selling! Do it.
*Formatting also sells your business. *The Factionist uses big, bold, all-caps writing on its shirts. Why not do the same for the section headers?

Those are the most salient points I could think of. Feel free to use the structure of the plan as a template for your own business.

One more thing - the reason I'm fine with posting this online (in fact, it's our website as well) is that our business (and yours too!) is not built on "trade secrets" or "proprietary strategies". We sell t-shirts guys, not biotech. No one learns as much from your plan as they do from just going to your site.

Questions? Feedback? Comments?


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks! I will take a look @ this. I've been struggling on my plan for a while now. Hopefully, yours will provide some additional insight for me. 

Thanks again!


----------



## curiousity (Feb 15, 2009)

thefactionist,

The following is in the spirit of constructive criticism. I'm tired and grumpy right now so this may come off more harsh than intended.

If I had the money, I wouldn't invest in your company based on this document alone. It is a good manifesto and well written, but lacks one very glaring group of information: the hard numbers...

I like what you've done with this manifesto. And it is one that you can spread wide and far without compromising the specifics of your company. But I would create an additional document (an addendum) when submitting this to angel networks and/or for loans. 

An addendum with:
- a specific cost/profit breakdown and how you get the numbers; 
- where you get your supplies; 
- do you print them or outsource them; 
- do you have alternatives if you suddenly lose a supplier (for any of your supplies or services); 
- sales numbers since you opened in March 09 (stated in document); 
- projected sales; 
- do you create all your own designs or have a group of artists you have cultivated relationships with; 
- numbers showing you can provide micro loans within 6 months (as stated in document); 
- how will you qualify candidates for microloans, track them, get your money back, avoid fraud; 
- specificity about your "using the already-established relationships we have with college students across the U.S."; 
- how do you keep track of accounting; 
- how is incoming money used (including compensation) now , near future, far reaching future;
- competition - place a blank space or something between the description of the competitor and how your company will address that competitor... makes it easier to not "eye drift" past you having a specific plan to deal with them
- pg 17 "Self-knowledge" doesn't actually describe how you will address and overcome the inexperience issues you state - desire is great, but how are you going to learn;
- pg 17 "A compelling story." says that you are "five college kids", but the Team page (pg 18) only states that 3 people are part of your team. Where are the other two? What is their status?
- pg 19 "Status" - Now I understand... 
- pg 19 "Status" - Specifics on all loans that you have taken out
- pg 19 "Legal" - can you more clearly define "incorporate only when necessary" - changing business structures with business partners can be messy


I'd be fine with posting this online too... since it includes minimal specifics. It's a good passive attempt for funding. Honestly, it reads more like a press release than a business plan. In fact, I get of small feeling of disingenuousness about your company when you call it a business plan. This is probably just me. But I feel it so a few others might feel it too - and you would want to keep that group to a minimum. However, I do like the document.

But, if you decide to actively apply for funding, I would include the points above (and more) in an addendum. This will ensure that your specifics will not be released into the public and allow you a chance to securing funding in an active manner. Being a student, you could probably "bribe" a business student to help you by promising one free tshirt of the next 10 designs or something along that line.

Hopefully you take this as constructive criticism and my general irritation didn't affect me too much.


----------



## thefactionist (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey Curiousity!

Wow, thanks for the complete read!

You're right - since it's posted online, I've sanitised it for numbers. I have all the things you're talking about (and more) in a seperate folder/document. You can also see that you could email [email protected] (I think this is in the status part of the plan) to ask for this information.

Press release? Duh! Whether it's a business plan or a press release, you're selling the company. I'm just tired of boring business plans 

Thanks for the great feedback - will be reformatting the competitors section + expanding microloan operation description.


----------



## curiousity (Feb 15, 2009)

Not a problem. The stars aligned as I was sitting at work with nothing to do and am in the process of writing my own business plan.

In "Status" section:
"It's balance sheet, income statement, and cash flow are available to serious financial investors through email at [email protected]."

There are many points that I brought up that I wouldn't think I would be getting (based on the above statement) if I were to email you... In fact, if I were to only expecting a balance sheet, income statement, and cash flow information - I wouldn't take the time to email you because there are so many other unanswered questions. Does that make sense?

I've been looking at this strictly from a potential investor. Now you know if you have answered those points above in your unsanitised version, but I don't and there isn't a way for me to know that.

In your initial post, you tout how you aren't afraid of posting your business plan because it 'is not built on "trade secrets" or "proprietary strategies".' You give the impression of posting your full business plan. You say nothing about how this has been sanitised. For me this creates distrust because this is how I've seen snake oil salesmen operate. I'm not saying that you are, but the hiding (purposefully or inadvertantly) that this is a sanitised business plan, creates that feeling. That isn't a feeling that you want in potential customers and/or investors. Especially investors.

I hope that my feedback will help you with you plan. I like the idea of your company.


----------



## thefactionist (Jan 17, 2009)

Got it. I see how you could get that impression, definitely. Sorry I came off that way!  I'll try to make it a bit clearer on the web site then just *exactly* what we're providing.

Glad you like the idea, too


----------



## curiousity (Feb 15, 2009)

No need to apologize. We're all here to help each other. I just wanted to make sure you understood how I felt and that other people may feel the same way. Unintended miscommunication is prevelent in every part of our lives. 

If I can help you, then that is fantastic. Because I see that as the purpose of this forum. I think there is that there is plenty of room in the market for everyone here (willing to put in the effort) to succeed. And I do what I can to help people out (limited by my lack of experience) and *pay back* all the benefits that I've received from this forum...

Good luck!


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey Ken that was a great advice you just gave to Nate..
I am just gathering all my own questions for you !! 

P.s had not time to read the document yet


----------



## Print162 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Nate,

I am new to the forum and just wanted to say your business plan is from the heart and who could not make money going this way. You go for it. I read the whole plan and it is great. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Iprint04 (May 2, 2010)

sorry for digging this trhead but just want to ask why is the link dead already?

thanks


----------



## adam hans (May 25, 2010)

no mention of marketing? that is important


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Id also like to look at the plan,it might not be perfect but it may be helpfull.please relink when up and running.


----------



## We.Did.It (Nov 6, 2008)

Can't download the link for some reason.


----------



## sbrochew (Jun 4, 2010)

Bummed! I was looking forward to reading the business plan, and as several people have stated above, the link is dead! Please re-link when opportunity presents itself. Thanks


----------



## KP (Jun 7, 2010)

Please post the link again - like to see your ideas


----------



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

I wish the link was back and up again. Hope you could put it up!


----------

